# BitTorrent?



## Madhav (Apr 11, 2004)

hey am i the only one using bittorrent here?

if no then can some of u provide me with links to sites that give out the torrents  ?

btw, iv alrdy googled but most of them are movies... i was lukin for music and software...  

thanks


----------



## svenkat83 (Apr 12, 2004)

I was using it long time back but not now.I feel BT takes the entire bandwidth completely.Back tp Kazaa.


----------



## aditya2u4u (Apr 12, 2004)

ACTUALLY I DONT KNOW WHAT IS IT???


----------



## ice (Apr 12, 2004)

www.suprnova.org  The universal bit torrent source.

BTw anyone using bit torrent should try out the new client the default one 3.4 Its real nice. Gives me better speeds than shadow's client and all the others.

Btw madhav. i had lotsa bt sites in my fav unfortunately lost them.

wait.. www.torrentreactor.com...
yeah.. cant remmeber anymore.


----------



## Madhav (Apr 12, 2004)

been to torrentreactor...

thnx fer suprnova.org...

any ideas abt hindi music on bt??


----------



## rockyj123 (Apr 12, 2004)

*hindi mp3, movies.....*

deistorrent.com rock......
its got evrything frm hindhi mp3, remix mp3 ...... full hindhi movies..


----------



## aunlead (Apr 12, 2004)

www.suprnova.org & their forums r best source for bit torrent links...u virtually get everything @their forums...

@ice - new client.....there r so many bit torrent clients....wich 1 do yu use....shadow's client is most recommended.....but it was to slow....


----------



## go4inet (Apr 12, 2004)

edonkey 2000 is the best I feel ! U cud try that !


----------



## ice (Apr 12, 2004)

aunlead said:
			
		

> www.suprnova.org & their forums r best source for bit torrent links...u virtually get everything @their forums...
> 
> @ice - new client.....there r so many bit torrent clients....wich 1 do yu use....shadow's client is most recommended.....but it was to slow....




The official client...the official official one.


----------



## nirubhai (Apr 12, 2004)

nope.........
its too high on sys res
n there r better options too


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 12, 2004)

Luv the official 3.3 bt client. Gives me better speeds then any other clients !!


----------



## ice (Apr 13, 2004)

But niru,, speed..

bc is good too.. and so is ABC..

azhereus is supposed to be the best, but runs on java, n java kills comps thus azhereus kills my comp.

I think the official one is decent.


----------



## Madhav (Apr 13, 2004)

hey ice...

im usin Azureus... but am willin to migrate to the official thing but can som1 give me a link...

also, i'v got arnd 20 torrents runnin and am seeding around another 20 so is tehre any way to import these into th eofficial one?
i cant loose all this incomplete downloaded part... 

*btw, suprnova.org absolutely rox!*
that deistorrent.com isnt workin nor is desitorrent.com


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 13, 2004)

Madhav said:
			
		

> hey ice...
> 
> im usin Azureus... but am willin to migrate to the official thing but can som1 give me a link...
> 
> ...



Hey Madhav,
The Official client is here

Also complete ur current downloads and then migrate .......dont take any chances. 

Also just checked desi torrents at the time of post ....it's workin 100% up.
here is the link


----------



## Madhav (Apr 14, 2004)

@blade_runner:

thanks for the link...

funny thing with desi... it wasnt workin then... but now its workin... network connectivity problems it seems...


----------



## VD17 (Apr 23, 2004)

hey which sites use it?


----------



## cruisetjj (Apr 23, 2004)

Does anyone know how to use bittorrent from behind a firewall?
TIA


----------



## Deep (Apr 23, 2004)

well i use it regularly..downlaod lot of stuff and share also..
btw for torrents this site is very cool *torrentz.com

Deep


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 23, 2004)

cruisetjj said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to use bittorrent from behind a firewall?
> TIA



Is it a software or hardware firewall? if it is a software firewall then u can simply allow the bit torrent client net acess when the firewall asks u.


----------



## cruisetjj (Apr 24, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> cruisetjj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah...it's a corporate firewall. I have no control over it. Programs like Socks to HTTP used to work but it's no more free of charge..


----------



## Madhav (Apr 25, 2004)

corporate firewall... no control... impossible!

u must be on LAN too... u will req d NAT cofigs etc to also be done... 

its d same problem with university internet access... Superb speed but no P2P


----------



## cruisetjj (Apr 26, 2004)

Madhav said:
			
		

> corporate firewall... no control... impossible!
> 
> u must be on LAN too... u will req d NAT cofigs etc to also be done...
> 
> its d same problem with university internet access... Superb speed but no P2P



That's bad news    Anyway, thanx guys 8)


----------



## ice (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a hardware firewall too, which blocks most ports, but i get some weak messedup connection. And bt says im firewalled n all.

even my ed2k says im firewalled. but they both work.


----------



## cruisetjj (Apr 26, 2004)

ice said:
			
		

> I have a hardware firewall too, which blocks most ports, but i get some weak messedup connection. And bt says im firewalled n all.
> 
> even my ed2k says im firewalled. but they both work.



they work??   How did you make them work? Kazaa works by using hopster. Any such program for these two?
  Do tell me


----------



## Madhav (Apr 26, 2004)

hey even i want to know... then i'll get that T1 connection put to some good use


----------



## ice (Apr 26, 2004)

I dunnoe.. It just works somehow!

Like bt works and all.


----------



## sandeep8000861 (Dec 26, 2004)

*thnaks*

Thnks for the info guys


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 26, 2004)

Well Speaking Of BitTorrent .....Have Discussed This Topic Almost many times Here.....  

Here are a few sites for Bt Downloads:
www.suprnova.org (Suppose its been down For now)
www.bi-torrent.com (mirror for suprnova)
www.lokitorrent.com
www.isohunt.com (My Current Fav  )
www.desitorrents.com (Best For Our Desi Stuff 8))
www.torrentspy.com
www.xhollywood.com
www.torrentbits.org
www.bittorrent.org.uk
*btsites.tk/ (A Must Try Site)
And Many More.....  

And The Clients Available Are Many But Here are a Few:
Azureus: *azureus.sourceforge.net/
BitComet: *www.bitcomet.com/
BitSpirit: *www.bytelinker.com/intl/bs.htm
Make2Torrent: *krypt.dyndns.org:81/torrent/maketorrent/
TorrentAid: *www.torrentaid.com/

And Still More.....Phewwww 8) 

And Finally For Those Newbies A Small Bit OF Bt Tutorial For Getting What is This BIt Torrent  
*wiki.theppn.org/index.php/BitTorrent_Tutorial
*www.bittorrentguide.co.uk/ (a Very Simple and User Friendly Tut's )

Enjoy Mates.....


----------



## vysakh (Dec 26, 2004)

sandeep, u are doing what i do usually
digging up the old topics
Apr 26 to Dec 26

i have posted in a topic that existed a year ago

BTW i use bit tornado


----------



## godzi_85 (Dec 27, 2004)

for desi torrents 
www.idesir.com


----------

